# My first enjoyable "real" wine



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

Yesterday I headed over to the local Winery (Manatawny Creek) to pick up a bottle of wine for a former employer and my future father in law.

I was in sort of a rush doing some christmas shopping (Had to hit the B&M :r ) so I didnt want to do any tasting as I was going to be driving for a while. So i spoke to a very nice women who suggested a Pink wine or Red wine after I told her I knew nothing other than these people would drink red whine on occasion.

So i picked up four bottles (2 red and 2 pink) thinking I would sample one when I knew I didn't have to run around anymore.

I was a little cautious because I have never enjoyed wine in the past (Other than Arbor Mist). I have always stuck to Yuengling and local Micro brews. I decided to open up the bottle of Pink (Autumn Mist) and give it a shot. To my amazement I really enjoy this wine.

The description of this wine is:


> This pretty pink wine is the perfect picnic fare accompaniment. Very fruity with hints of melon and strawberry. Our answer to "white zin"! "


Keeping with the sort of pink and fruity theme, does anyone have any suggestions for something to try in the future that would be widely available? I do plan on heading to the winery to do some tasting after the holiday shopping spree is finished.

I would have never expected to enjoy a glass of fruity wine with a good cigar (Joyo De Nicaragua Celebration) and think I would like to do this again in the future.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

OH you poor guy, are you sure you really want to start down the wine slope... it can be slippery and steep. So, pink wines... the really only "pink" wines, actually called 'blush' wines now, I would drink are some "White" Zinfadels. Beringer makes a nice one. My tastes personally lean towards Reds. I love Merlots, Pinot Noirs, Shiriz and of course a good Cabernet, and lets not forget Chianti. I grew up drinking homemade **** Red out of Jelly glasses.


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm with Drifty on this... Are you sure you want to start down this slope?

I'm of no help when blush is in question, and other then a very dry Fume or Cabernet blanc maybe a Pinot grigio, don't know much about white wine.

Dmntd


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I really like the Merlots, and my wife loves White Zinfadel, so I usually have to get some of each. We only have wine once in a great while like the holidays or a special occasion. I'm more of a Wild Turkey and Corona man most of the time, but it's nice to have a glass of wine now and then.


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

I had a great time last night doing the old one man herf. The wine and cigar was a really nice change of pace. I don't know that I could do that on a regular basis, maybe once or twice every couple of months to break away from the norm.

I'm definitely going to head over to the winery after Christmas to pick up a couple of bottles (maybe 2-3) just to have around for such an occasion.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Walt; if you are only going to be drinking on occasion and do not want to finish a bottle pick up this. It's called a Vac-U-Vin can be found in most kitchen stores, liquor/wine stores it works great.


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey Drifty,

Does the Vac-U-Vin really make a difference (not that I need one :al ), it's not often a bottle goes unfinished but if it really keeps the wine better... 

Dmntd


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

an empty water bottle actually stores the wine very well too.

Decant the leftover wine into the water bottle, squeeze out the air, and cap, absolutely no air to oxidize the rest of the wine.



I stole that tip from one of my America's test kitchen books, I have a Vacuvin, and I hate to say I think it is cheaper, and less hassle, and works better.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Also if you like sweeter wine's Berringer makes a white merlot along with the above mentioned white zin. also try a ressiling (sp) Once you strart out light you can expand into other wines. Some may be an aquired taste. Also try to pair with food it will help with some of the heavier wines.


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> an empty water bottle actually stores the wine very well too.


Thank's for the tip, man!

Dmntd


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

BTW, a great wine for those that like sweeter wines, but a little more "grown up" than white zins would be a Reisling. Many varieties and countless vineyards.
I got my wife to switch after I told her that she would like it. Not much of a wine drinker, but she liked white zin.... until she tried Reisling. More of a dessert wine for most, but I can drink it anytime.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> BTW, a great wine for those that like sweeter wines, but a little more "grown up" than white zins would be a Reisling. Many varieties and countless vineyards.
> I got my wife to switch after I told her that she would like it. Not much of a wine drinker, but she liked white zin.... until she tried Reisling. More of a dessert wine for most, but I can drink it anytime.


Reislings are great drinking wines--by that I mean that if you're intending to enjoy it without specifically trying to pair it with particular foods. A decent reisling is a great party wine, less pedestrian than a white zin or chardonay. If you're not into the sweet aspect that accompanies many good German reislings, look for a "reisling trochen," which often will have a crisper, drier flavor than a regular reisling or the super-sweet reisling spatlese. Check out Bonny Doon's reisling...a decent price here. :al


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

I agree with the comments about Reisling. It's a great step up from White Zin, and can really open the door to (can't find the right word here, but) "better" wines. When my wife got me started drinking wine, we went from Boone's Farm, to white zin, to reisling, and then on to the "good" stuff... Merlot, Cabernet, etc.

I'll recommend St. Christopher Piesporter Goldtroepfchen. I like the Spaetlese the best, but the Auslese will be a little less bold. Both are great and around $12. Actually, anything from the Piesporter region should be nice and sweet.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> an empty water bottle actually stores the wine very well too.
> 
> Decant the leftover wine into the water bottle, squeeze out the air, and cap, absolutely no air to oxidize the rest of the wine.
> 
> I stole that tip from one of my America's test kitchen books, I have a Vacuvin, and I hate to say I think it is cheaper, and less hassle, and works better.


Hmmm... may try that, but the vacuvin is not that big of a hassle... just plug it and pump...


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the great recommendations. When I head back over to the winery I'll be sure to ask them if they have anything that would be considered a Reisling. If they do not I'll pick up something at the wine and spirit shop.

The vacume is surprisingly inexpensive. Only a couple bucks on Amazon, Ill take a look around locally and try to get a hold of one. It is definitely something I would like to keep around just in case.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Walt; if you are only going to be drinking on occasion and do not want to finish a bottle pick up this. It's called a Vac-U-Vin can be found in most kitchen stores, liquor/wine stores it works great.


I would suggest transfering the leftover wine to smaller bottles, recorking, and shoving them in the fridge. It's free and I doubt that little plastic pump stands a chance of creating anything close to a vacuum. It probably helps a little, but there seem to be better options.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

I am going to take it one step farther than the Reisling. I am not what you would call a wine drinker, actually, I am not really a fan of most wines. However, I absolutely love sweet dessert wines (happen to try one at a fancy restaurant one time and ever since they I have been hooked). If you like the Reisling, I would definitely give a Moscato d'Asti a try. These are typically low alcohol (~5.5%) and don't taste like most wines. Some of them can be a little too sweet, so if you don't like the first one, definitely give another brand a try.

If you can find one of these, they have a really nice balance: Marco Negri Moscato d'Asti or La Spinetta Moscato d'Asti Bricco Quaglia.

We have tried a couple other brands as well, but I will have to check on the names when I get home.


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

Be It Food, Dessert, Coffee, Wine Or Other Spirited Drink, Match A Cigar With It That Doesn't Overpower Its Flavor. Example A Full Bodied Madero Would Go Great With A Dark Roasted Coffee, Dark Rum Or Guiness Extra Stout Beer. Light To Medium Bodied Cigars I Beleve Will Go Best With Lighter Flavors.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

If you are a lone drinker of wine, pour half the wine bottle into a 375 ml bottle all the way to the top, cork it and it should last a few days. Drink the remaining wine out of the regular wine bottle. Some wines fall apart faster than other wines. The vacu-pumps work ok, as well as pumping them with inert gas.


----------



## blawmt (Dec 12, 2006)

Reisling is an excellent wine and comes in a range of dryness (from about semi-sweet to ultra dry). But really it is hard to go wrong with a German or Spanish wine. People rave about French wines but I can do without, maybe because my dad is English and disdain for the French is genetic. Anyway the journey down many slippery slopes is nice. I am into cigars, ports, scotch, bourbon, and beer. Think of it this way, if you are coniseur you are not an alcoholic :al .


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

If you like the lighter sweet whites and don't want to spend a lot trying something, the Sutter Home "Moscato" is nice.

Here is an interesting tip I got from the lady who owns the local wine store (she sounds drunk all the time and her store has an amazing selection of wines so I figure she has sampled a few). If you are looking at the bottle it will tell you whether or not the wine maker thought the wine was sweeter or dryer. This only works on the normal sized bottles, i.e. not the singles or the gal/half gal. 

The neck of the bottle tells the story. The more defined the neck is the dryer the wine will be. If the bottle has a long tappered neck it will be sweeter and if it has a short sharp neck, get one with some age or it may bite.:2


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Walt; if you are only going to be drinking on occasion and do not want to finish a bottle pick up this. It's called a Vac-U-Vin can be found in most kitchen stores, liquor/wine stores it works great.


You mean you don't use your thumb? Seriously, DG is spot on. Not that he has ever had the occasion to use it...


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

you mean pink wine is considered "real" now?


just kidding!
one wine I know of that's very sweet and I suppose a good wine (even though I don't happen to like it at all) is Caymus Conundrum...


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

mmblz said:


> you mean pink wine is considered "real" now?


Just when I find a wine that I THINK gets me out of the kiddy pool, you go ahead and push me back down :r

Thanks for all the suggestions. I think that when I get back to the winery I am going to end up talking the salespersons ear off asking lots of questions about their wines.

The last few years I have spent Christmas day at my girlfriends parents, spending time with her family. They usually open up a couple bottles of wine and have a good time. I have always strayed from the wine because I have never had any really enjoyable experiences with it in the past. I cant wait to get my feet wet this year.

And even if I don't like what they have on hand, Ill be bringing a bottle of the pink wine with me


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

mmblz said:


> you mean pink wine is considered "real" now?
> 
> 
> just kidding!
> one wine I know of that's very sweet and I suppose a good wine (even though I don't happen to like it at all) is Caymus Conundrum...


Hey, a step towards blush is a step towards good dry whites and reds. We weren't born with tastebuds that appreciate dry wines, cigars, liquors, good beers, coffee, and spicy foods. They are all aquired tastes, and worth the journey.


----------

